# Outdoor Archery Range - Long Island, NY



## lykos (Jun 3, 2005)

I am pleased to announce that Nassau Bowmen, an archery club based out of the public outdoor archery range in Cedar Creek Park (Wantagh, NY), will resume weekly practice sessions & monthly archery clinics on April 22nd. the club meets every Saturday 10am-2pm. 

We welcome every archer to come down to the range & shoot with us.

Full details are available at: http://www.nassaubowmen.org

Here is some relevant information from the website

PRACTICE SESSIONS: Practices will be conducted on Saturdays between 4/29 and 10/7, from 10am-2pm, when a shoot is not otherwise scheduled. Novice shooters may use either their own equipment or club equipment. Practices are free for club members. Non-members: $5 each.
Practice Dates are: 4/29, 5/6, 5/13, 5/20, 6/3, 6/17, 6/24, 7/8, 7/15, 7/30, 8/5, 8/12, 8/19, 9/9, 9/23, 9/30, 10/7.

SHOOTING CLINICS: Generally, club members can receive assistance at any Practice Session. Free clinics for novice shooters (club members) will be conducted during the last practice session of each month. Shooters can use either the club’s equipment or their own. Dedicated assistance will be available. Dates are: 4/29, 5/20, 6/24, 7/30, 8/19, 9/30.


----------



## Rich (Sep 9, 2002)

Very nice range... I used to take my kids to a JOAD regional shoot there.
Do you still hold this event?


----------



## lykos (Jun 3, 2005)

There are no set dates for this year's JOAD regionals (with respect to any events held at Cedar Creek). As soon as any information becomes available, I will post it on our website, as well as on this forum.


----------

